# Skilltree



## Rapdef723 (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich suche einen Skilltree, für einen PvE dmg Barbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir wer helfen? =)

Mfg
Rapdef


----------



## chainsawKiller (4. Juni 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche einen Skilltree, für einen PvE dmg Barbar
> 
> ...



Ich post dir mal meine Skillung, die ich zum Leveln hab.
Atm 63
Barb - level skillung

Würd ich jetzt  nicht als PvE dmg skillung bezeichnen, aber zum leveln ganz gut, auf 80 wird dan eh auf 2 1händer geskillt.


----------



## Lucius Mind (1. Juli 2008)

Weiß zufällig auch wer, wo ich die Talentpunkte zurück setz? In Tortage steht der Typ ja nicht mehr...

Wollte mit meinem Barbar mal von 2H auf 1H gehen.


----------



## Schlusenbach (2. Juli 2008)

Lucius schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig auch wer, wo ich die Talentpunkte zurück setz? In Tortage steht der Typ ja nicht mehr...
> 
> Wollte mit meinem Barbar mal von 2H auf 1H gehen.



Wenn du deine erste Schicksals-Quest beendet und Tortage verlassen kannst, musst du dir einfach in der Stadt in die du geschickt wirst einen Ausbilder suchen.
Der müsste dir für eine kleine Spende von 50 Kupfer (wenn ich mich nicht täusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die Talente zurücksetzen!

BTW. Ich renne auch mit einer 2-Handwaffe durch die Gegend. Hat beim Leveln den Vorteil, dass du durch die Betäubungs- und Zurückwerf-Schläge aus engen Situationen rauskommst, was mit 2 1 Handwaffen ja nicht geht.


----------



## Lucius Mind (3. Juli 2008)

Jop, den [Ausbilder] gefunden. dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4ger (20. Juli 2008)

Mit einer 2-Hand Waffe steckst du fast alle Punkte in den linken Baum.
Mit 2 1-Hand Waffen steckst du fast alles in den mittleren Baum.
In den ganz rechten werden insgesamt 7 Punkte für Ausdauerreg investiert.
So einfach war Talentskillen noch nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gann1 (9. August 2008)

Hier, ich hab hier ne gute Skillung - Zumindest glaube ich das.
Ich habe die für das Gruppen PvE gebaut. Hoffe sie gefällt euch.

http://www.aoclabs.com/de/feat-calculator/...5a15a31b53e13c1

Bitte um eine Bewertung.


----------

